# The "Yellow Book" Cover Has Changed! Who is that on it?



## Guro Harold (Apr 19, 2005)

I was at Borders Book store and noticed that the Modern Arnis ("Yellow Book") cover has been changed to an previously unpublished picture of GM Remy A. Presas and someone else!

Who is that on the cover?


----------



## K Williams (Apr 19, 2005)

Guro Andrew Filardo
http://www.modernfightingarts.com/new/mfa/content.asp?contentid=2016064675


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I'm glad it's still in print.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 19, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Guro Andrew Filardo
> http://www.modernfightingarts.com/new/mfa/content.asp?contentid=2016064675


Thanks!

It was great to see an unpublished picture of the Professor!!!


----------

